

(More) Code Crackers Wanted - FermilabLetter
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2008/05/15/code-crackers-wanted/
The Fermilab letter was originally assumed to be associated with neutrinos due to time proximity with the 20th Anniversary of SN1987A, and the letters mention of Frank Shoemaker, who worked with neutrino detectors. Confirmation has been found as time stamps in section 2.<p>http://www.scribd.com/doc/34230168/Fermi06222010<p>https://sites.google.com/site/sfcanalysis/
======
FermilabLetter
The Fermilab letter was originally assumed to be associated with neutrinos due
to time proximity with the 20th Anniversary of SN1987A, and the letters
mention of Frank Shoemaker, who worked with neutrino detectors. Confirmation
has been found as time stamps in section 2.

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/34230168/Fermi06222010>

<https://sites.google.com/site/sfcanalysis/>

------
DanBC
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3199712>)

